# Dinner in your room, or "Room Service!"



## George K (Jan 13, 2015)

So as not to hijack the other thread...

...how often do people request dinner in their roomette/bedrooms?

I understand that some people with handicaps might not want to wander through railroad car after railroad car for a meal; on my last trip, I saw an elderly gentleman, barely able to walk, being escorted down the aisle of the Dining Car. But for the able-bodied, how many take advantage of this service?

Do the SCAs see it as an imposition on their service to request a meal to be brought to your sleeping room?


----------



## pennyk (Jan 13, 2015)

In over 40 years of riding Amtrak, I have never requested a meal in my room. I am able bodied and enjoy eating in the diner (even at times when everything on the menu contains something to which I am allergic).

I do not think a good SCA would see it as an imposition to bring a meal to your room, assuming that they were "tipped."


----------



## jis (Jan 13, 2015)

There are three occasions when I had food served in my room. All three were because of arrival at destination issues, when the SCA suggested that if I got food in my room, he could arrange to serve earlier than official opening of the Diner, so that I could finish my meal before I arrive at my destination. Needless to say each time they got an enhanced tip for their consideration.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2015)

On a recent trip, I only ate breakfast in the diner, and the rest of my meals in my room. I very much enjoyed eating my dinner at my own pace, while watching the scenery go by without having to engage in small chitchat.


----------



## George K (Jan 13, 2015)

My bride is the kind of person who would enjoy eating alone (with me, of course) in our bedroom. However, some of my fondest memories have been meeting people on the train - from England, Scotland, Australia and ...Montana.

I don't think I'll mention the "Room Service" option to her. h34r:


----------



## desertflyer (Jan 13, 2015)

I think it's weird that this has become controversial. I do about 4/5 meals I eat on the train in the dining car. Every so often it's nice to eat in my room. It's a great perk of getting a room.


----------



## MiRider (Jan 13, 2015)

I'm absolutely able bodied and extremely low maintenance but lately I haven't been in the mood to deal with the dining partner crap-shoot.

When we meet after boarding, I let the SCA know that I'll be hanging out in my roomette and they can deliver whenever it's convenient for them - no rush.

I write my order on paper I carry with me and always tip very well.


----------



## Blackwolf (Jan 13, 2015)

When traveling with my wife, we've occasionally requested to have dinner in our room as opposed to the dining car. It makes for a nice and private meal, and only once has the SCA shown visible annoyance (and that same SCA was also annoyed with a great many other portions of providing customer service; fortunately for Amtrak passengers she is no longer employed by the company, having been fired shortly after our experience with her.)

If you want to have room service, it is openly available and should be used. Just remember to tip accordingly.


----------



## George K (Jan 13, 2015)

Blackwolf said:


> Just remember to tip accordingly.


OK. I know *this* has been discussed a lot. But what, in this situation, would be appropriate?

I've always been generous with the SCAs. Should I just add what I'd tip the Dining Car Staff? If the meal is $50 (the steak for two, for example), would 20% be appropriate?


----------



## amamba (Jan 13, 2015)

I have personally never used room service and always eat in my diner. However, I can understand why people like it, and I have had my share of duds in the diner as dining companions.


----------



## amamba (Jan 13, 2015)

George K said:


> Blackwolf said:
> 
> 
> > Just remember to tip accordingly.
> ...


While i have never utilized room service, I would tip at the time of service, and I would tip what I would for dinner at the table in the dining car. So yes, for the steak dinner for two I would give $10. I normally give $5 for dinner for one person as a tip.


----------



## tonys96 (Jan 13, 2015)

The only in room meal I have ever had was the box dinner leaving Portland on the eastbound Builder.

And I have never had a bad experience with dining companions. Once, on the Southbound Eagle, I am sure the others thought I was the bad companion, though.


----------



## TVRM610 (Jan 13, 2015)

I'm a fan of the dining car experience so for me I always do that. Sometimes I'll ask for my dessert to go and will take that to my room.

Was it common to offer room service "back in the day" (pre-amtrak). - I don't think it was but I'm not sure. I know on VIA Rail this is not offered and even if it were in the Roomettes there is no table... would be difficult.


----------



## George K (Jan 13, 2015)

amamba said:


> I have had my share of duds in the diner as dining companions.


Though not as well-traveled as most here, there was one couple we had on the EB in September that was just, uh, a dud. Not obnoxious, not offensive, but just .... nothing. We were shocked, after our two day stay in Portland, to find them ACROSS THE AISLE on the CS! My daughter almost got off the train!

And then...they are on the bus to EMY with us!


----------



## SarahZ (Jan 13, 2015)

We've considered it, as we both have social anxiety, but we'd feel like we were inconveniencing the SCA, even though it's part of their job description. Plus, we don't want to try balancing two meals on that tiny table in the roomette.

I can usually smile and force my way through a 30-minute conversation with strangers, as I've learned several coping techniques, but the relief is palpable when I get to escape back to the roomette. Brent stays quiet, as he knows I can pretty much steer the conversation away from him. His anxiety tends to be much worse than mine, especially since he can't smoke on the train.

The next time I travel alone, I might consider it. With Brent there, I have a bit of a buffer for my nerves, but when I'm by myself, even the wine doesn't help. 

We've had some pretty nice dining companions, but it has nothing to do with how nice people are. It's just people in general.

People from the Gathering (2013) always say they couldn't tell and that I was really chatty, but that's because of those coping mechanisms I've learned. I did have a great time, and it was fun talking to everyone, but I was also very, very happy to get back to my quiet hotel room every night.  I got pretty shaky a few times; I just hid it well.


----------



## George K (Jan 13, 2015)

I'm pretty easy with strangers. I always can find something to BS about. However, Sarah, you sound like my bride. She is uncomfortable with strangers, and will leave a situation rather than engage. Maybe that's why, for a month after we met, she wouldn't talk to me!

Like I said, I'll keep that option to myself for our first trip and then, when we do it again, I'll discuss it with Mrs. George.


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (Jan 13, 2015)

tonys96 said:


> The only in room meal I have ever had was the box dinner leaving Portland on the eastbound Builder.
> 
> And I have never had a bad experience with dining companions.


Good observations and I agree 100% with the Box Meal though we were invited to take it up to the Lounge if we wanted more room; since I was alone I enjoyed it in the room and knocked back a couple of those little Champagnes to keep everything honest.

As for the Big Diner, I always try to at least introduce myself and ask everyone at the table how they are doing. Since I usually have a Railroad Theme Shirt of some kind and my Red Beret, that often gets the conversation going as well. I think the scariest experience I had was being seated across from a _*very *_hung over college lad who was_* very*_ Green in the Muzzle and since I was on the window I was trapped if he let go. He ended up taking 2 bites of his meal and fled to the Sleeper. The Server was joking we chased the poor guy off but could sense my relief from coming out of the line of fire!


----------



## seat38a (Jan 13, 2015)

Last year we had one "ODD" gentleman for lunch. On our trip this year on the CS and EB PDX in May we have four in our party so sitting with the "ODD" person should not be a problem.


----------



## StriderGDM (Jan 13, 2015)

Only once that I can recall have I asked the SCA to bring me my meal and that was for lunch before getting into Orlando.

Let's just say he did an exceptional job, even made sure we were provided with dessert and everything, despite not being asked.

He was one of the best SCA's I've had. I made a point of contacting Amtrak to let them know how much I appreciated his level of service.


----------



## Tennessee Traveler (Jan 13, 2015)

Well, I am the odd person since all but two of my Amtrak and pre Amtrak trips, I traveled as a single. I am single and enjoy traveling solo. Like others, my only in room meal was the Portland boxed dinner leaving Portland. My personality is to be "shy". I do have to warm up to others before talking very much. But, oh, once I am comfortable with new people, I love to talk. Yes, I have sat awkwardly with quiet individuals but I can count the number of times on one hand and that was early breakfasts and usually just one other person at the table. This past July/August I rode the SL, CONO, CZ, CS, and Surfliners. On everyone of those trips, I developed friendships--enough so that on each train several of us began to make diner reservations together. It was the best of times.

Having ridden Via Canadian and the original Great Northern Empire Builder and Illinois Central Panama Limited where room service did not exist unless someone was truly handicapped and could not navigate through all the cars, I still believe that room service should be limited only to handicapped persons. Honestly, I believe at one time, room service on Amtrak was intended only for those similarly handicapped persons. I do, however, accept that in this day and generation, we as travelers are less "communal" than say in the 1950's to 1970's. So, live and let live.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Jan 13, 2015)

I generally enjoy the company of other diners and some of my discussions have been extremely enjoyable and thought provoking. A few discussions have been rather odd or unwelcome. And sometimes the folks are friendly but simply don't have much of anything to say. Lately I've found myself seated next to a growing number of technoverts who seem to have difficulty looking up from their various electronic gadgetry long enough to recognize anyone else is seated at their table. People who are mesmerized by a phone or tablet are becoming rather common and in a couple of cases I've had to be careful with my food so that a seatmate could continue watching movies on their laptop as we ate.

As a result of these and other experiences I became more and more inclined to test the waters on room service. So far I've actually found it to be even more satisfying than I originally anticipated. Both the speed and the accuracy of the orders has increased dramatically and if you prefer to chat while you eat you can always take your meal to the lounge car and talk with whoever you please. I'm not saying every meal needs to be in your room but I would recommend everyone try it at least once and see how they like it. You might find that you actually prefer it over the dining car, even when you're not feeling like a recluse.


----------



## TinCan782 (Jan 13, 2015)

Although we enjoy eating in the diner with other travelers, if the diner is more than one or two cars or so from our sleeper, my wife can't make the walk. Last year on the Coast Starlight we ate in the diner and thoroughly enjoyed the company. Our last two trips in the Texas Eagle sleeper on the Sunset Limited, we ate in our bedroom. We enjoyed that too but, we did let the SCAs know they could deliver our meal when they could. They can get busy during those times. The tip reflected the extra service!


----------



## Chey (Jan 13, 2015)

If I could, I'd have all my meals in the roomette, but I usually go to the diner. I share Sarah's discomfort and yet I've had some great conversations in the diner. But I too am always relieved to get back to the roomette.


----------



## Orangesaint (Jan 13, 2015)

My problem with eating in the diner isn't as much socializing, it's the amount of time it takes away from when I can be enjoying the sights of the ride, or in less scenic areas, getting in a little work (since my job requires a lot of time in excel, the lack of wifi on LD trains isn't usually a hindrance). Part of this is my general attitude towards meals of just wanting to "eat and go". If the meal period is during an area I expect to scenic, then I expect the meal in the roomette; whether the SCA finds it a hassle is his or her own problem, I have the right to ask for this in accordance to Amtrak policy. When I do, I tell them at the beginning of the day that I will be having dinner in the roomette today, and they can just get it to me whenever they have time, and there is no rush. I also will tip very, very well when I do. Normally though, I usually only request dinner in the roomette. Breakfast and lunch (when a 1:00 reservation, I noticed that's always the less busy time) is when I go to the diner and meet people. But dinner? That's expected in the roomette.

Most recently, on the Capitol Limited and Southwest Chief, the SCA was very pleasant to do this. (On the Coast Starlight I took advantage of the Parlour Car). On the California Zephyr, I got an attitude, but I still asked for it. It was pretty aggravating to me, because there was a SCA and a SCA-trainee in my car. The "trainer", whenever I walked by room 1 (I was in 4, so I was close), seemed to be on his phone, and having the trainee do everything. I was on the ideal side of the Zephyr, and I made the most of it. It was the trainer that copped me the attitude though, not the trainee. Both times I started talking to trainee, in a friendly manner, the trainer interrupted us. But anyway, I am getting sidetracked now!


----------



## tonys96 (Jan 13, 2015)

For those who say they would rather "enjoy the sights" in a room than in the diner.......the diner has windows, too, and you can see out to both sides of the train!


----------



## SarahZ (Jan 14, 2015)

tonys96 said:


> For those who say they would rather "enjoy the sights" in a room than in the diner.......the diner has windows, too, and you can see out to both sides of the train!


True, but I feel like I'm neglecting my dining companions if I stare out the window. Also, if they're talking to us, I feel rude if I turn away from them to take a picture of something. I'm sure they'd understand, but it just doesn't seem polite.

Plus, if there's something pretty on the other side of the train, I look, but then I look away really fast when the people at the table across from me turn to look back at me.  I don't think they'd appreciate me crawling over them to get a picture, either.


----------



## railiner (Jan 14, 2015)

In all my years of travel, I have never had a meal brought to my room. This includes cruise ships, and hotel rooms. I just don't like the idea of eating a full meal in my room, and then having to dispose of the dishes, etc.

When traveling in a roomette, it is a nice break in the scene to get away to the dining car two or three times a day for the meal period. Getting a chance to speak with fellow traveler's is part of the attraction, as well. Also, I'm sure the meal is going to be hotter when served at the diner, than the time it takes to get to your room.

Since I am able-bodied, I like the walk to and from the diner....the longer the better, in getting a bit of exercise, and to catch a glimpse of 'life on the train'....

The only thing I would eat in my room would be maybe some coffee and cookie or other very light snack...


----------



## jnismith (Jan 14, 2015)

Interesting discussion. I was wondering about this for my forthcoming trip on th Cardinal/CZ. As I am travelling on my own, I think I will be climbing up the walls by dinner time and would love some company. Like many here it seems, I am shy, but hopefully I can meet some people who like to chat and I can open up. My nightmare would be to be stuck with a family of 3 and feel like I am intruding.


----------



## andersone (Jan 14, 2015)

Normally She Who Must Be Obeyed and I enjoy the company of the diner, as we consider it part of the whole experience. As with any situation in life there have been good and bad experience. I have to do a lot of apologizing as eating with my trachea can often not be the most pleasant thing for some, not to mention having to often use my fingers to chew (trust me you don't want radical head and neck cancer surgery twice) but almost always this is never a problem. I always offer to move if it offends someone.

There are rare occasions, such as lis mentioned where the dining and arrival schedules clash. Last September on the EB for example we opted for room service when it came apparent our arrival in LSE would precede our lunch reservation. Our SCA graciously got the meal with the irony being they called our reservation as we were preparing to detrain - and the SCA got on the intercom to inform them we wouldn't be arriving.

For the cost of a sleeper I feel that room service is appropriate regardless of ones ability to travel to the diner.


----------



## VentureForth (Jan 14, 2015)

SarahZ said:


> tonys96 said:
> 
> 
> > For those who say they would rather "enjoy the sights" in a room than in the diner.......the diner has windows, too, and you can see out to both sides of the train!
> ...


I just play the role of technogeek. I lean my cell phone or GPS up against the window and track our speed. Most of the time others are intrigued, geeked out or simply ignore it. I do look out the window and if I see something interesting, I engage the company in my experience.


----------



## Anderson (Jan 14, 2015)

I've had dinner in my room exactly once and that was due to a late train (last year, when the Star was running late into DLD my SCA held a dinner for me but the diner was closed...so I got to sample the chicken for the first time in my room).

One thing this thread reminded me of: In 2008/9, I remember Amtrak actually mentioning the room service option in some of the materials for the Capitol Limited, invoking some sort of old B&O tradition of offering room service on the route. I forget whether it was on the route guide or the pocket timetable for the route, but that sticks out quite strongly in my mind.


----------



## jphjaxfl (Jan 14, 2015)

In over 60 years of passenger train travel in the US and Europe, I have always dined in the Dining Car, My parents and grandmother always took us to the Dining Car, so I have never considered anything else. My first dining car meal was on the Nebraska Zephyr in May, 1952. My mother had me sit on a book so I could reach the table OK. I remember how good the food was and how nice the waiter was.


----------



## njulian (Jan 14, 2015)

Interesting conversation

When I travel alone I often have a meal brought to the room.. I"m an introvert and socializing, to me, is exhausting..What generally happens is when I board they shove me right to the dining car for lunch..probably so they can redo my room. I muddle through an uncomfortable lunch, and then have dinner in my room. Often I'm off the train super early so no breakfast, but if I'm on for breakfast I go to the diner and have an uncomfortable breakfast. When I travel with my husband we do all meals in the diner..we stay in roomettes and that is just too small of a space for 2 adults to eat.

Thanks for the tip on tipping at time of service. I'm afraid I haven't done that..just added tip to the end of the trip, but I'll start changing that.

Box lunch out of Portland? Is that on the Starlight?


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Jan 14, 2015)

njulian said:


> Interesting conversation
> 
> When I travel alone I often have a meal brought to the room.. I"m an introvert and socializing, to me, is exhausting..What generally happens is when I board they shove me right to the dining car for lunch..probably so they can redo my room. I muddle through an uncomfortable lunch, and then have dinner in my room. Often I'm off the train super early so no breakfast, but if I'm on for breakfast I go to the diner and have an uncomfortable breakfast. When I travel with my husband we do all meals in the diner..we stay in roomettes and that is just too small of a space for 2 adults to eat.
> 
> ...


Box meals out of of Portland eastbound, Spokane westbound are on the Empire Builder since the diner goes on the Seattle section.


----------



## fillyjonk (Jan 14, 2015)

The only time I ever ate in my room was once, on a southbound TE, when the SCA very apologetically said there had been a screw up with the reservations (I get on after dinner reservations have been made, so the SCA makes them for me, usually). He said I could go at 9 pm (way too late for me) or have dinner in my room.

I tipped him slightly more than what I would have tipped the dining car person, seeing as he had to carry the meal from the diner to the very end of the train (this was when sleepers were on the rear).

Generally, I like going to the diner, even though I am a somewhat shy person. More often than not, there's someone interesting to eat with.

Though you don't know that in advance. I remember one trip with a very obnoxious, rude, nasty tablemate (and feared running into that person again at breakfast). And I also feel sad when I wind up at a table with what someone else called "technoverts" who spend the whole time looking at their smartphones and won't talk. I understand shyness but I am sure in some cases the people on the smartphones figured the invisible people in the Internet were potentially more interesting than the real people sitting at the table with them....

Perhaps I'm being prejudicial here, but I'd far rather wind up sitting with people who look like they're retired than people my age or younger; I've had some really interesting conversations with older people traveling on the train and they seem less likely to want to spend the entire meal with their nose in their smartphone.


----------



## Bierboy (Jan 14, 2015)

tonys96 said:


> For those who say they would rather "enjoy the sights" in a room than in the diner.......the diner has windows, too, and you can see out to both sides of the train!


Yes, they have windows, but often you can't really ENJOY the scenery when people are constantly walking up and down the aisle, getting in your linve of sight, and you're "engaged" in conversation with others at your table.

I, for one, enjoy meeting and talking with new people, and have never had a meal delivered to our bedroom....


----------



## Bierboy (Jan 14, 2015)

fillyjonk said:


> ...I'd far rather wind up sitting with people who look like they're retired than people my age or younger; I've had some really interesting conversations with older people traveling on the train and they seem less likely to want to spend the entire meal with their nose in their smartphone.


I'm with you...but we've also me some interesting younger folks who still like to engage in conversation.


----------



## tonys96 (Jan 14, 2015)

Bierboy said:


> tonys96 said:
> 
> 
> > For those who say they would rather "enjoy the sights" in a room than in the diner.......the diner has windows, too, and you can see out to both sides of the train!
> ...


I have never been blocked from scenery in a diner by someone walking down the aisle, at least not yet. To me, there is something special about sharing the scenery, too. A seat mate might point out something I had missed, know some anecdote about an area, and bliss shared is bliss doubled in my book.


----------



## JackieTakestheTrain (Jan 14, 2015)

My 3 cent comment...

I usually have my meals in my room for a bunch of reasons, but chiefly, because walking on an unsteady train with my cane isn't really always feasible when the dining car is 8 or 9 cars back from the sleepers, especially on a crowded LD train like the Lakeshore Limited. I once got banged around so bad I was bruised throughout my body and that was enough for me!

Usually the SCA offers to bring my meals to me because they see my cane (also known as my hobbly-wobbly) or if I am in the accessible bedroom they automatically ask. If they don't, I often ask if it feasible. No one has ever told me "no" but a few have mentioned that they didn't know when they could bring my meals, which is cool. Like the entire train experience, you have to go with the flow, be a good citizen and tip accordingly.

I also bring a pen and paper with me (I noticed that someone else mentioned this) and I write down what I want and how I want it. Again usually not an issue. Sometimes I am asked to sign the meal slip and sometimes I am not. I do get annoyed when they run out of things so when the Dining Room attendant comes by to ask what time I want to go to dinner, I ask quite nicely if they have so-and-so and if possible could they set one aside for me. Never had a problem, except once when the dining room and my SCA got the wires crossed. It turned out OK and I ate something really weird but I got two desserts and an entire carton of strawberries! haha!

During the times, I have gone to the dining car (usually on the Cardinal because it is closer to the sleepers), I generally take a book or my Kindle with me. I guess I am funny or it's "too East Coast rude", but I don't always feel the need to chat with whomever sits down. Now normally, I strike up conversations with interesting folks but some times I have had folks just ignore me totally...and I am OK with that, too. We aren't there to entertain each other.

-Jackie


----------



## FormerOBS (Jan 14, 2015)

"Upstairs service" (i.e., meals in room) has been available since long before Amtrak. In the old heritage cars, each room had an attachment bracket below the window, and each car had about 3-4 tables that could be connected to that bracket. The table protruded into the room, resting on one leg in the center of the room. Tables were frequently used for meals or late evening card games.

One of my most difficult trips was on the Auto Train when I was working the 10-6 sleeper that was farthest from the diner (about 9 or 10 cars distance, as I recall). I served a few meals in the evening, and everybody who had dinner in the diner came back from the long walk and told me they wanted breakfast in their room --- EVERYBODY! A 10-6 sleeper has 22 berths, so I had to serve 22 breakfasts before our scheduled 9:00 AM arrival. I got it done, but I did not get all the beds properly closed & stowed before arrival. Now that the Auto Train has Superliners, no sleeper is that far from the diner.

Some passengers obviously need their meals in their room. Some appear to need it, and surprised the SCA by saying they will go to the diner. Some folks do not NEED their meals in the room, but they prefer it. According top Amtrak policy, everybody is allowed this service if they want it. There are times when the SCA has to do some serious prioritizing, with preference going to those with special needs. It's certainly not unusual to serve meals in rooms to honeymooners or those celebrating anniversaries.

If you want or need this service, please meet the SCA halfway. Advance notice is very importance. Once a man approached me as the 9:00 dinner service was being announced. He had spent most of the afternoon and evening in the lounge, but wanted his 9:00 meal in his room. I could have done it if I had known beforehand, because I could have put the order in and had all the needed supplies ready. In that actual instance, I had made commitments to several other passengers to put down their beds and set up their rooms for nighttime at the exact time this man wanted his dinner. When I told him how long it would take for me to get him his food, he changed his mind.

As a passenger, I eat in the diner whenever I can. In working on the train over the years, I have witnessed only a very few instances of people not getting along in the diner. For myself, I have too many memories of grabbing my dinner from the kitchen, setting it down in room 1, and taking a bite now and then when I happen to pass room 1 during the evening, as my meal gets progressively colder. Fortunately, that's in the past now.

Tom


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Jan 14, 2015)

Tennessee Traveler said:


> I still believe that room service should be limited only to handicapped persons.


In my view having the option to eat alone should be a selling point. Not just for physically disabled folks or socially awkward personalities. How about people who simply want to get away from it all. People who want to get lost in a book or the passing of scenery. People who are feeling under the weather and don't want to infect others. People who are burned out from too much small talk. People who want to enjoy their own adult beverages while dining. People who wish to avoid a sloppy or abrasive diner crew. People who want to focus on their phone or watch a movie or listen to music without disturbing others. Even people who enjoy trying something new just for the heck of it. I can think of a dozen reasons why someone might prefer to eat in their room without being disabled. At the end of your post you softened things a bit with a reference to _live and let live_ but I still do not understand why you'd care where anyone else ate. If someone desires to eat in their room but finds themselves forced to eat in the diner by some arbitrary rule about being disabled, well that certainly doesn't sound like someone who would enjoy the experience or make good company for others.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jan 14, 2015)

Excellent Post Tom! From one who's been there and done that! Wish Amtrak would hire you as a Consultant to help spot the bad Apples and either retrain or detrain them! You also could let the suits know about the good to outstanding OBS ( most of them) that work the LD Trains!

You'd get to travel on Amtrak's dime, get well compensated and help all of Amtrak's customers who deserve, and pay for, first rate service such as you provided!


----------



## caravanman (Jan 14, 2015)

I am mostly a solo traveler, but have no qualms sitting in with a group of three, or whatever. One can just say Hi, and see how it goes.

A most interesting dinning companion on my last ride was an American lady who lip read... took her a while to get my Engish style, and for me to fully understand her "hard of hearing" pronunciation. I was able to advise her of the lounge facilities in Chicago to wait for her next train.

As to meals in my room, I often make my own early morning British tea and breakfast porridge in the roomette, with my travel kettle, but let's keep my self catering a secret amongst ourselves...

Ed


----------



## cfsnowy (Jan 14, 2015)

I've never booked a long distance train, but hope to do so one day. For me, I'd rather eat in the roomette because I prefer being alone-although eating with people wouldn't be a deal breaker-BUT... my size would make sitting in the booth uncomfortable or maybe even impossible for me, not to mention for any dining companions, since I take up more than the average amount of space. One the other hand, I can't get past feeling that I should (literally) suck it up and make life easier on the attendant.


----------



## fillyjonk (Jan 14, 2015)

Devil's Advocate said:


> Tennessee Traveler said:
> 
> 
> > I still believe that room service should be limited only to handicapped persons.
> ...



Another thought: people who are traveling while bereaved and are just not up to small talk at the moment.

And yes, I know, some say the best thing for a person like that is to get out and be with others....but I can think of times in my life where, if I had had to talk to strangers, it would have been very hard to do without tears and then having to explain why I was crying....


----------



## amamba (Jan 14, 2015)

fillyjonk said:


> Devil's Advocate said:
> 
> 
> > Tennessee Traveler said:
> ...


Especially because the first topic of conversation is normally where are you from and were are you going and why.


----------



## justinslot (Jan 14, 2015)

I almost always get room service (and I tip, don't get me wrong) because 1. usually I'm working and I want to keep working through my meal and 2. I take the train because I hate to fly, not because I want to yuk it up with my fellow passengers about how novel the experience is. I'm just trying to get from Point A to Point B, folks!


----------



## bobnjulie (Jan 14, 2015)

I have only had lunch in my room one time. It was our first trip and I was too excited to do much sleeping so by lunchtime heading east on the Empire Builder, I was exhausted and desperate for a lay down. The only reason our attendant got a tip at all was she saw how horrible I felt and got a menu and got my lunch for me while mister went in to the dining car. We were such newbies we had no idea how to bring the bed down and I was asking if I could go sit on a coach chair so I could lay down and rest.

Nowadays I know to try and stay in my sleep and rest routine but we also have no problem dropping the top bunk down so I can crawl - and it not sleep - lay down and rest.

We enjoy the dining car and I have no problem spacing out and staring at the window between some general conversation while in there since most of the time the people on the other side are enjoying the view as well.


----------



## FormerOBS (Jan 14, 2015)

It's been pretty well established that I'm an old traditionalist. I actually preferred to put down the berths for the passenger, rather than have them do it themselves. Once, when I was fairly new on the job, one of the veterans walked past and watched me as I finished setting up a room for night time. When I had finished, he said "You sure make a pretty bed, Tom." That was high praise. If I set up the bed for the passenger, I knew that it was right and the passenger would find it inviting. If I let the passenger set up his/her own bed, there's no telling what it would look like when the lower mattress was taken down and spread out. I was also concerned about the passenger getting fingers pinched in the process. Upper berths in Heritage bedrooms required a berth key, so the passenger couldn't open the berth. I did it.

Passengers have had meals in rooms for all the reasons listed above, and probably other reasons as well. It's not for the SCA to judge whether the passenger "deserves" it. However, the SCA sometimes must make a judgment call as to who NEEDS the service, as opposed to who WANTS it. Need has to supersede wants, and sometimes somebody has to wait. That's reality.

There are times when your choice to have your meal in your room is actually helpful to other passengers. On the A-T, passengers make their dinner reservations upon checking in at the station, before boarding. Station personnel offer passengers a choice of dinner seatings, and they try to give everybody their first choice. At some point, the second seating fills up because all the seats are spoken for. Then the first seating fills up. When people arrive at the station just before boarding time, they often find that reservations for first and second seating are all filled up, and their only option is the last seating. This is particularly troublesome for families with small children and for people with medical conditions like diabetes. Sometimes these folks have to eat in their room because it's the only way to get their meals at a more appropriate time. Now and then some people with early reservations will choose to eat in their room, thus opening an early seat in the diner for one or more of those unfortunate latecomers. Unless things have changed in the past several months, Auto Train LSAD's put in a good bit of effort working out some of these meal reservation swaps before every dinner service, every trip.

Tom


----------



## SP&S (Jan 14, 2015)

To each their own. Mrs SP&S and I are kind of shy but always go to the diner. Meeting people who you'd never meet elsewhere can be great fun. Occasionally the other folks at the table are closed mouthed or tethered to their electronics, that's OK - it's like just the wife and I are dining. Very occasionally you end up with with religious/political zealots but we've always been able to direct the conversation to another topic. Occasional you meet people who are so interesting you all go back to the lounge or parlour and keep the conversation going for hours.


----------



## FormerOBS (Jan 14, 2015)

My best friend is someone I met in the lounge car of B&O's eastbound Capitol Limited, before Amtrak even existed. We didn't eat together, but both of us went to the lounge car after dinner where we met and talked about the RR and the various landmarks until the wee hours. That was over 40 years ago.

Tom


----------



## spacecadet (Jan 15, 2015)

The last time I traveled LD (on the LSL and Empire Builder), it *was* treated as a selling point that you could eat in your room. The announcements made note of that fact. Maybe the trains were just particularly full those days.

Just to set the record straight, dining cars of the past more often than not had tables available for solo travelers and couples. You usually weren't forced to eat with other people except on the more pedestrian trains, and premiere trains did point this out in their advertising. Amtrak "simplified" the dining experience (really their serving experience) by standardizing on four-person tables that they'd fill up with anyone, strangers or not. So the desire to eat in private on trains certainly isn't some new, modern trend of people being anti-social. The social aspect was always borne of necessity and cost-savings, but if you could afford to book a premiere train, you could avoid it even in the old days. And even the second-tier trains would try to seat people individually unless the car filled up.

I personally don't mind eating with strangers provided they don't mind eating with me. On my last long distance trip, my wife and I got stuck at breakfast with a woman and her daughter who refused to even look at us. Never even said "hi" (we did to her). That is just an incredibly awkward situation, to be seated at a table for 30 minutes or more with people like that, and it makes it hard to enjoy a meal. I wish we had eaten in our room that day.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2015)

And think of the deaf passengers, the ones who speak with difficulty and are hard to understand. Many of them are friendly and try to connect with their tablemates. Sometimes the tablemates take deaf speech in stride. More often, though, they react with dismay and sometimes ask to be seated elsewhere. For a deaf passenger, the dining car is a crapshoot.


----------



## pennyk (Jan 15, 2015)

One of my most memorable conversations in the dining car was when I was having lunch on my way to visit my dying father 7 years ago. I sat with a woman whose words I remember to this day. It was very therapeutic for me ........ but we are all different and those words may have offended someone else.

I am very much looking forward to having dinner in a dining car tonight.


----------



## Anderson (Jan 15, 2015)

spacecadet said:


> The last time I traveled LD (on the LSL and Empire Builder), it *was* treated as a selling point that you could eat in your room. The announcements made note of that fact. Maybe the trains were just particularly full those days.
> 
> Just to set the record straight, dining cars of the past more often than not had tables available for solo travelers and couples. You usually weren't forced to eat with other people except on the more pedestrian trains, and premiere trains did point this out in their advertising. Amtrak "simplified" the dining experience (really their serving experience) by standardizing on four-person tables that they'd fill up with anyone, strangers or not. So the desire to eat in private on trains certainly isn't some new, modern trend of people being anti-social. The social aspect was always borne of necessity and cost-savings, but if you could afford to book a premiere train, you could avoid it even in the old days. And even the second-tier trains would try to seat people individually unless the car filled up.
> 
> I personally don't mind eating with strangers provided they don't mind eating with me. On my last long distance trip, my wife and I got stuck at breakfast with a woman and her daughter who refused to even look at us. Never even said "hi" (we did to her). That is just an incredibly awkward situation, to be seated at a table for 30 minutes or more with people like that, and it makes it hard to enjoy a meal. I wish we had eaten in our room that day.


If I'm not mistaken, though, if a diner had tables for two then it had to drop two seats in that row; a line of such tables in a car would mean 36 seats instead of 48 (or 30 instead of 40). This wouldn't be as much of an issue if you had a twin-unit, but with a single diner? That's a problem.


----------



## VentureForth (Jan 15, 2015)

justinslot said:


> I almost always get room service (and I tip, don't get me wrong) because 1. usually I'm working and I want to keep working through my meal and 2. I take the train because I hate to fly, not because I want to yuk it up with my fellow passengers about how novel the experience is. I'm just trying to get from Point A to Point B, folks!


That is EXACTLY what you pay the big bucks for, and you have every right in the world to do it.


----------



## D.P. Roberts (Jan 15, 2015)

The only time I've eaten in my room was when the EB was running really late last summer (surprise!) and we were served KFC in our rooms. The meals had been sitting outside for at least an hour or so, so the food wasn't great, but I did enjoy eating in the room.

I know this is a "controversial" topic, so one time (also on the EB, different trip) we had a really good SCA who had to take every meal to a large party that took up several rooms. She was constantly running to the dining car and back for that group. When she had a free moment, I asked her about serving people in their rooms & her thoughts about offering it. Basically, her response is that the work day for a _good_ SCA was already packed with more than enough work, and that when in-room meals were added in, she just had too much work to do & not enough time to do it.

I think part of it is Amtrak's fault - the packaging they use just isn't friendly for carrying multiple meals through a crowded train. Everything should be able to fit into one bag (instead of multiple plastic-covered containers). Cans of soda, empty cups, and a bag of ice in another bag. That way, the SCAs could carry everything to the rooms in one trip & not have to worry about spilling or missing anything.

Part of the problem is the food - most of the amtrak diner food just isn't designed to be "to go." A sandwich or burger can easily be wrapped in paper and eaten in a roomette without utensils, but a plated meal that requires a knife and fork or has a very "liquid" side dish will be harder. Cold desserts are also a problem, as they could melt by the time your meal is finished. Fortunately, the Amtrak ice cream is usually frozen rock-hard, and you need to wait at least 30 minutes until a spoon can scrape a few chunks off the block.

Another problem (especially in my SCA's case) can be the passengers themselves. It sounds like most of you ask the SCA for in-room meals well ahead of time, and allow them to serve you whenever it's convenient. Many pax don't do that, and wait until the SCA is in the middle of a busy service stop to try to get their attention for meals. Also, it's a lot easier on the SCA if people remember all the condiments, salad dressings, silverware, etc. that they want ahead of time, instead of asking the SCA to make repeated trips to the dining car for things they forgot.

So no, I've never eaten a regular meal in my room. Count me in the group that thinks that eating with strangers is awkward. As support for that, I'd like to point out that 99.999% of regular restaurants do not require you to sit with strangers. However, the current arrangement just makes it difficult for most people on Amtrak to do otherwise.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Jan 15, 2015)

Before I had my first meal in my room I had no idea how the SCA's would take it. So far they've actually been fine with it. Nobody seemed annoyed or bothered by the request. Although that may simply be a matter of who you get. I agree that it seems to go smoother when you mention your desire for room service as early as possible and allow the SCA to choose when it makes the most sense for them. I also recommend that you tip after each meal as opposed to the end of the trip as that seems to make a difference. I'm not sure why this would be a controversial topic. So far it seems to be working fine for me and I haven't had any problems to speak of.


----------



## tonys96 (Jan 15, 2015)

To each their own. As Venture says, it is a service you have paid for, should you wish to use it. Even though I freely admit to being *THAT* dining companion on one occurrence, as for me, I'll still take the Diner, especially on trips with the Tejanita, as she has an uncanny ability to talk with darned near everyone. And I wish I could apologize to the two ladies who were with me on that trip on the Eagle to Little Rock when I was a jerk.


----------



## tomfuller (Jan 15, 2015)

On my first trip in a roomette (solo), I got on the SL in Tucson a little after 8PM. The SCA greeted me by name and told me that they had saved a steak for me. I went to the dining car and ordered my steak. Shortly after I cut my first piece of steak, there was a minor fire in the kitchen section. I was given a clear plastic cover for the plate and went back to my roomette. When the SCA came back for my plate I asked for and got my desert. Breakfast the next morning was at Phillipe's also by myself.


----------



## Trainmans daughter (Jan 15, 2015)

I enjoy meeting new people in the diner, but am very uncomfortable talking about myself. Fortunately, it isn't that hard to ask the right questions as icebreakers that get people talking about themselves. I've met so many interesting people that way.

But since these are people you will probably never see again, how cool would it be to take on a whole new identity? "Hello! I'm a rocket scientist and work with NASA. I'm responsible for bringing astronauts back to earth safely. And what do you do?"

Of course, there is always the chance I'm sitting across the table from an actual rocket scientist that wants to talk shop! If that happens I would fake a cell phone call and say "Oops! Hate to eat and run, but I must return this emergency call from JPL in Pasadena. Buh bye!" Then eat all the rest of my meals for that trip in my room.


----------



## SarahZ (Jan 16, 2015)

Telling people I worked in insurance always ended up with someone ranting my ear off (just what I needed while on vacation!), so I started telling people I was a student.


----------



## crabby_appleton1950 (Jan 16, 2015)

Trainmans daughter said:


> Of course, there is always the chance I'm sitting across the table from an actual rocket scientist that wants to talk shop! If that happens I would fake a cell phone call and say "Oops! Hate to eat and run, but I must return this emergency call from JPL in Pasadena. Buh bye!" Then eat all the rest of my meals for that trip in my room.


You might end up across from "aerospace engineer Howard Wolowitz" from The Big Bang Theory.


----------



## Henry Kisor (Jan 16, 2015)

One way of stifling "what-do-you-do" questions is to say "I'm unemployed." The conversation will swiftly turn to something else. (This is not strictly a lie if you are retired.)

Or you could say "I'm a former professional climate change denier."

How about "reformed sex worker"? "State prison executioner"? "Bull semen technician"? This could go on all night!


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Jan 16, 2015)

Henry Kisor said:


> One way of stifling "what-do-you-do" questions is to say "I'm unemployed." The conversation will swiftly turn to something else. (This is not strictly a lie if you are retired.)
> 
> Or you could say "I'm a former professional climate change denier."
> 
> How about "reformed sex worker"? "State prison executioner"? "Bull semen technician"? This could go on all night!


So, when can we expect to see your autobiography with more details about all the professions you've had. :giggle:


----------



## Anderson (Jan 16, 2015)

Henry Kisor said:


> One way of stifling "what-do-you-do" questions is to say "I'm unemployed." The conversation will swiftly turn to something else. (This is not strictly a lie if you are retired.)
> 
> Or you could say "I'm a former professional climate change denier."
> 
> How about "reformed sex worker"? "State prison executioner"? "Bull semen technician"? This could go on all night!


Henry,

The risk, generally, is that the person you're talking to finds your (false) profession to be interesting. I'm not thinking of the "has the same profession" sort of trap, but rather that it's just someone who is genuinely interested in...well, whatever it is you're claiming.


----------



## Henry Kisor (Jan 16, 2015)

If your interlocutor actually believes you, you could just make stuff up. How hard could it be? If someone finds your claim to have been a sex worker interesting, you could tell stories of going to Macy's with the Everleigh Sisters to choose overstuffed sofas for their parlors and complaining because they caught fire too easily from the gaslights.


----------



## jnismith (Jan 16, 2015)

I have three nights alone on trains coming up.

As a 56 year old male, I think I telling my fellow diners that I am a sex worker will be difficult to get away with. Yes, I have worked for an insurance company, but that's a bit boring. My 12 years with an investment bank, I will skip over as in the UK, that's social exclusion.

So hey, I should just tell people I am a gentleman of leisure and change the subject


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jan 16, 2015)

Well, there's always the old standby, " I was with the CIA, but if I have to tell you any details, I'd have to kill you!"

I just say, if asked, that I' m a retired government employee and that I've had beaucoup jobs in my life!

.

Both are True!


----------



## Big Iron (Jan 16, 2015)

crabby_appleton1950 said:


> Trainmans daughter said:
> 
> 
> > Of course, there is always the chance I'm sitting across the table from an actual rocket scientist that wants to talk shop! If that happens I would fake a cell phone call and say "Oops! Hate to eat and run, but I must return this emergency call from JPL in Pasadena. Buh bye!" Then eat all the rest of my meals for that trip in my room.
> ...


Maybe he can get the superliner bathrooms to work at altitude.


----------



## crabby_appleton1950 (Jan 16, 2015)

pennyk said:


> I do not think a good SCA would see it as an imposition to bring a meal to your room, assuming that they were "tipped."


Would I tip when the meal is brought to my roomette, or leave it on the tray for when it is picked up?

Thanks


----------



## SarahZ (Jan 16, 2015)

crabby_appleton1950 said:


> pennyk said:
> 
> 
> > I do not think a good SCA would see it as an imposition to bring a meal to your room, assuming that they were "tipped."
> ...


It doesn't matter. Personally, I'd tip them as soon as they brought it, sort of like pizza delivery or room service.


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (Jan 16, 2015)

crabby_appleton1950 said:


> pennyk said:
> 
> 
> > I do not think a good SCA would see it as an imposition to bring a meal to your room, assuming that they were "tipped."
> ...


For In Room Meal Service I would leave a "small" tip each time that is above and beyond the normal tip given when you detrain. If you start feeding the Kitty early then that can result in improved service.


----------



## oldtimer (Jan 17, 2015)

jimhudson said:


> Well, there's always the old standby, " I was with the CIA, but if I have to tell you any details, I'd have to kill you!"
> 
> I just say, if asked, that I' m a retired government employee and that I've had beaucoup jobs in my life!
> 
> ...


Jim, I didn't know that we were both employed by the same Company.

Think about it, for the last 42 years I have learned to never tell the fellow diners my employer. I have many stories to tell as I have only once refused to help. That was when I was asked by my own shop superintendent to go back to the Amtrak business car and check something out. The occupants of the car included the Chairman of the Board, the previous day I went toe to toe with him and he flinched. I didn't want to be on his turf. I told my boss I would go only under direct order and to be prepared for a massive time claim for interrupting my vacation in a non-emergency situation. He said "Never mind".


----------



## railiner (Jan 17, 2015)

Henry Kisor said:


> One way of stifling "what-do-you-do" questions is to say "I'm unemployed." The conversation will swiftly turn to something else. (This is not strictly a lie if you are retired.)
> 
> Or you could say "I'm a former professional climate change denier."
> 
> How about "reformed sex worker"? "State prison executioner"? "Bull semen technician"? This could go on all night!


Or how about "paperback writer"?

Oh, that's a famous song......

Hey, wait a minute....you did write a 'paperback', didn't you?


----------



## crabby_appleton1950 (Jan 17, 2015)

railiner said:


> Or how about "paperback writer"?


I'm a "paperback _reader_" ... but I can see how that might encourage conversation. :unsure:


----------



## JayPea (Jan 17, 2015)

I have a scintillating job as a grocery clerk/janitor at a grocery store, a job which, on the excitement level, is on par with cutting an apple in half and watching the halves turn brown. Mentioning my job ends that thread of conversation right here and right now. :lol:


----------



## shelzp (Jan 17, 2015)

I usually eat in my room although I go to the dining car on occasion. When the room attendant introduces him or herself to me I mention that I truly prefer to have my meals brought to me and I wave in the direction of the dining car and say 'I'd rather give you the tip than them anyway'. I put their tip on the tray after each meal. There have been many discussions about how much to tip but at this point in time I usually give $5 for breakfast and lunch and $7 at dinner.

They're used to bringing people their meals and I've only has one attendant who objected. She was so bad I complained to Amtrak about the situation because she had a lot of handicapped people downstairs and she was giving them heck about why they couldn't get to the dining car.

The reason I don't go to the diner very often is because I have had more than one weird experience. Plus I like a relaxed meal in the privacy of my room instead of feeling rushed. But a few months back a man knocked on my door and said 'Hey neighbor, I got on the train in Pittsburgh last night-do ya feel like having breakfast with me?' I was so surprised I said 'Sure' and we visited and laughed for at least an hour in the dining car.


----------



## D.P. Roberts (Jan 17, 2015)

JayPea said:


> I have a scintillating job as a grocery clerk/janitor at a grocery store, a job which, on the excitement level, is on par with cutting an apple in half and watching the halves turn brown. Mentioning my job ends that thread of conversation right here and right now. :lol:


Unless you work with Chad Vader...


----------



## crabby_appleton1950 (Jan 18, 2015)

shelzp said:


> I put their tip on the tray after each meal. There have been many discussions about how much to tip but at this point in time I usually give $5 for breakfast and lunch and $7 at dinner.


Thanks. Good info about tipping for my upcoming SWC trip, as I'm disabled and want a lower level roomette and meals in my room. I plan to mention that on the phone when I book my reservation. Again --> thanks.


----------



## FormerOBS (Jan 18, 2015)

When you book your room, talk to a ticket agent and ask to have a Transportation Notice attached to your reservation. If the process has not changed (??), this will put a notice on the SCA's manifest so that he/she knows about your need in advance.

Tom


----------



## crabby_appleton1950 (Jan 19, 2015)

FormerOBS said:


> When you book your room, talk to a ticket agent and ask to have a Transportation Notice attached to your reservation. If the process has not changed (??), this will put a notice on the SCA's manifest so that he/she knows about your need in advance.
> 
> Tom


Thanks. I made a note of that (Transportation Notice) and will mention it.


----------



## VentureForth (Jan 19, 2015)

Back in another thread, I recounted a story of the creepy LSA who was taking the reservations and hitting on my next-roomette-neighbor. Reading this, it sounds like the role of reservations and service belong to the SCA, not the LSA. Or does the LSA just take reservations, but if you want in room service you ask him/her or the SCA?

I guess my question is. if the SCA or the LSA is a PITA, can the other perform the duty ASAP?


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Jan 19, 2015)

VentureForth said:


> Back in another thread, I recounted a story of the creepy LSA who was taking the reservations and hitting on my next-roomette-neighbor. Reading this, it sounds like the role of reservations and service belong to the SCA, not the LSA. Or does the LSA just take reservations, but if you want in room service you ask him/her or the SCA? I guess my question is. if the SCA or the LSA is a PITA, can the other perform the duty ASAP?


LSA's handle dining car reservations. SCA's handle sleeper room service. If you force the issue an SCA will _sometimes_ make a dining car reservation for you and an LSA will _may_ notify your SCA that you want room service but that's as far as either of them will take it in my experience. Essentially you'll be right back where you started.


----------



## FormerOBS (Jan 19, 2015)

I'm really sorry to hear some of these stories. On my train (52/53), the lion's share of our clientele was retirees. Older folks have medical issues. That's life. It was well known to all that a certain number of meals would be served in the rooms, every trip. Nobody was surprised by it. Sometimes it meant a lot of work, and sometimes we didn't feel so delighted to be working that hard, but that's life in the real world. That's why we call it a job.

Tom


----------



## Ray (Jan 19, 2015)

I have a child with autism who does not handle new people particularly well. So, whenever we travel in a sleeping car, we take our meals in the room. Lately, however, the meal I order is never what we receive. So, I think I'm going to start writing it down.


----------



## snvboy (Jan 19, 2015)

I've always eaten in the diner because I enjoy meeting new people and finding out how (amazingly) we all have a lot more in common than we have differences.

And it sure sounds like ordering in your room is an inconsistent and disorganized process.

I have no clue what goes on behind the scenes of train service operations, but why isn't it just like ordering breakfast at most hotels? You have a door tag in your room, you check off what you want and when you want it, and the next morning it shows up. It would seem to make everybody's life a lot easier - if you want to eat in your room, your SCA gives you the slip, you fill it out, SCA takes them to the dining car. Even better, the LSA can pick them up when they are making reservations. Nobody has to remember your order, the kitchen can stage and schedule stuff accordingly (and plan to have those entrees set aside).

It also seems to me that the SCA has to spend a lot of time IN the dining car actually putting the meal together, gathering silver wear, mustard packets, etc.


----------



## siberianmo (Sep 27, 2015)

My two cents:

I read through all of the replies on this topic and really am amazed at some of the comments. I do not doubt the veracity for a second, just surprised at some of the

negativity; hopefully those sorts of things were promptly reported to Amtrak's Customer Relations - call "Julie" - keep saying "Agent," and when you get a live one,

request the Customer Relations department.

Now to the essence of the topic: I most times enjoy the dining car whether traveling solo or with my better half. Either way, the overwhelming majority of my

long distance experiences have been A-plus in the diner. There have been times though when a meal was requested in my room - never, ever had any sort of

issue. In fact on more than one occasion my attendants refused a tip.

Advice: If at all possible be a bit flexible with the timing for your meal as this provides your attendant a degree of latitude in gathering up the orders, etc.

Hopefully that "amenity" will not be phased out as so many others have in recent times.

Enjoy!


----------



## TylerP42 (Sep 27, 2015)

I've done it when I'm extremely late for breakfast or its about to end. I did it a few times on my huge birthday trip, as there was times I just wanted to relax in my room, since I usually have to tell "my story" (since people ask) every time I sat down for a meal, it was to early for me to do that.


----------



## neroden (Sep 28, 2015)

Ray said:


> I have a child with autism who does not handle new people particularly well. So, whenever we travel in a sleeping car, we take our meals in the room. Lately, however, the meal I order is never what we receive. So, I think I'm going to start writing it down.


Now that's bad service. Thankfully it's easy to deal with: you should certainly write it down.

Amtrak seems to be extraordinarily bad at dealing with any 'special needs' including medical conditions. It's unfortunate. Most of the crew are very well-intentioned and very good people. The procedures have degenerated to the point where one lazy employee anywhere in the entire chain can cause complete failure to accommodate, unfortunately.


----------



## andersone (Sep 28, 2015)

We normally eat in the diner, the joy of new acquaintances is appreciated. However when we will be detraining during a meal time we often ask the SCA to bring the meal so if it hits the fan for some reason we have no fears.

We are taking a short hop-skip coach trip from GBB to Osceola at turkey time and for S&G's if I could make a dinner reservation in advance. Care to guess the answer?


----------



## eblkheart (Sep 29, 2015)

When I was in the Disabled room, I was offered right off the bat meals in my room. Didn't mind. But the emergency rations... Ugh.


----------



## zephyr17 (Sep 29, 2015)

I only had meals served in my room twice. Once was years ago when my daughter was 3 and did not want to sit with other people. The only other time was a couple of years ago when I was just getting over a case of food poisoning and was unsure if dinner would agree with me (it did). Both times the SCA was great about it. I like the social aspect of community seating on trains.

In terms of taking reservations, I have seen LSAs do it, I have seen it delegated to the SCA for each sleeping car, I have seen it delegated to one of the SCAs or SAs for the whole train. Like many things Amtrak, YMMV.

Always request room service from your SCA, though. I think it is good to notify the SCA you are going to want room service prior to the meal service, so the SCA can organize how he wants to handle it for the car generally.


----------



## alan_s (Sep 29, 2015)

Blackwolf said:


> If you want to have room service, it is openly available and should be used. Just remember to tip accordingly.


What would you consider appropriate for a $20 meal in the room? Or do you tip by the trip, not by each service?


----------



## FormerOBS (Sep 29, 2015)

Neroden:

I can't agree with your assertion that Amtrak is "notoriously bad at dealing with any 'special needs'". There are some people in Amtrak who have shown that they need retraining, or better yet, a dope slap. But I truly believe the good employees vastly outnumber the bad.

YMMV, I suppose

Tom


----------



## Ryan (Sep 29, 2015)

I think he's talking at the institutional level, since it's seemingly unknowable if the particular thing he's allergic to is in any of the food served.

All of the good employees in the world can't be accommodating if they aren't provided with the tools to do so.


----------



## Ocala Mike (Oct 1, 2015)

I would tip $5 on a $20 meal and, yes, tip for each meal delivered plus a single tip for the "trip" service - $5 per night per person.


----------



## Manny T (Oct 1, 2015)

I think professionals have a real problem in the dining car eating with strangers. Consider the following--

Person across from you says he/she is a:

1. Lawyer. Would you: A. Smile and say how nice, B. Tell a lawyer joke, C. Tell a bad lawyer story, D. Ask a legal question that's been bothering you and seek free advice?

2. Doctor or dentist. Would you: A. Compliment said individual on his/her education, B. Ask about your current or past ailments, C. Tell a story about a botched procedure or operation, D. Discuss the high cost of health coverage and/or Obamacare?

3. Stock broker. Would you: A. Extol the workings of our capitalist system, B. Decry the money you lost in the market because of a bad tip, or C. Ask for advice?

4. Banker. Would you: A. Praise the format and clarity of your bank statements, B. Complain about high fees, or C. Complain about your difficulty obtaining a mortgage?

Since one of the foregoing applies to me, I always consider eating in my room, and when I go to the dining car, never ever state my occupation!


----------



## Ryan (Oct 1, 2015)

E. Realize that a person isn't defined by their occupation and treat them like a normal person.


----------



## Manny T (Oct 1, 2015)

Very nice! In my experience, the exception rather than the rule! People just can't avoid it. If they ignore it, it's like the elephant in the room.


----------



## JayPea (Oct 1, 2015)

I have a scintillating job as a grocery clerk/janitor. Whenever I state my occupation the conversation about occupations dies right there. :lol: And I don't ask anyone else about theirs.


----------



## alan_s (Oct 1, 2015)

Manny T said:


> I think professionals have a real problem in the dining car eating with strangers. Consider the following--
> 
> Person across from you says he/she is a:
> 
> ...


Not a problem for me. I only discuss their occupation if they volunteer the subject, appear to want to discuss it and I'm interested enough to do so. I'm retired, so the subject doesn't proceed far if they ask me.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Oct 1, 2015)

Since I'm retired, when someone asks me what I do ( it's an American obsession), I fell them "As little as possible!"

As was said, unless someone volunteers what they do for a living, I don't ask!

I'm interested in who they are, not what they do to earn their daily bread.


----------



## Manny T (Oct 1, 2015)

it's interesting to read about people who are NOT interested in what table mates do for a living. Americans are so notorious all over the world for asking immediately upon meeting that many European cultures view it as bad manners by us!


----------



## StriderGDM (Oct 2, 2015)

Manny T said:


> it's interesting to read about people who are NOT interested in what table mates do for a living. Americans are so notorious all over the world for asking immediately upon meeting that many European cultures view it as bad manners by us!


Strangely my one experience in Europe (ok, UK and I know some consider the two very different  was exactly the opposite.

I was at a wedding reception and asked what I did. I told them I was in IT. After that, the person basically stopped talking to me. I mentioned this to one of my UK friends and he said it was a class thing. The person asking the question wasn't really sure how IT related to their job/class (lawyer as I recall) so to be "safer" stopped talking to me because they didn't want to be talking to someone of lower class, or possibly offend me by being presumptuous enough to talk to someone above their class. It was VERY bizarre.


----------



## crabby_appleton1950 (Oct 2, 2015)

Bob Dylan said:


> As was said, unless someone volunteers what they do for a living, I don't ask!


Since many people relocate for work, school, etc I often ask people where they are from originally. And since I've driven cross country numerous times, and have lived from Maine to Florida to CA and many points in between I often have some familiarity with the area.


----------



## Manny T (Oct 2, 2015)

StriderGDM your story about your experience in the UK is just great! Americans may be brash, but the English with their class system can be bizarre!

Look at the good side, you were at least spoken to and not rejected based on appearance (which I think is the usual way). Of course, it was a wedding.

Final point--they say travel can be broadening. An experience like that proves it.

Sorry for the digression. Now back to dinner in the room, or not!


----------



## andersone (Oct 2, 2015)

Father had a little twist on these scenarios. He would inquire of a stranger "Where do you tend bar?

I have taken to this and 95% of the time the response is "I don't tend bar." It either gets good from there on out or it becomes a bust.


----------



## trainman74 (Oct 3, 2015)

Manny T said:


> Person across from you says he/she is a:
> 
> 1. Lawyer. Would you: A. Smile and say how nice, B. Tell a lawyer joke, C. Tell a bad lawyer story, D. Ask a legal question that's been bothering you and seek free advice?


I have lawyers in my family. In my experience, "B" is the best answer here, although whatever lawyer joke you know, he or she has probably already heard it, and even told it.


----------



## Everydaymatters (Oct 3, 2015)

Manny, I also feel it is bad manners and my family has been in the U.S. for, um, well, actually I'm a first generation American.

There are times when my table mates seem to just want to one up each other on how important, or well educated, or wealthy, or powerful they are.

I would love to think up some totally outrageous occupation to set them back on their heels. :giggle:


----------



## Ryan (Oct 3, 2015)

Manny T said:


> it's interesting to read about people who are NOT interested in what table mates do for a living. Americans are so notorious all over the world for asking immediately upon meeting that many European cultures view it as bad manners by us!


Real life example (on a train even!): ran into an acquaintance in the parking lot of the train station on the way to work yesterday. I've known this woman for seven years, our sons are the same age and have been in Scouts together for that long. We see each other nearly weekly, have spent hours hanging out around a campfire together on many different camping trips, our boys attend each other's birthday parties, etc.

We arrived at the station just as a train was leaving, so we had some time to kill. We got a cup of coffee, hung out for 20 minutes, then stood together on the train and chatted for another half hour. As we talked, work came up (we were on our way to the office, so it kind of had to), and I realized "I have no ideas what she does!". I know she is a Fed (like me), but not a clue what department or what she does there. The work talk was all generic stuff that could apply to any office (dress code, ability to telework) so I'm still not sure what she does.

For me, it just doesn't really matter. Her and her husband (who is also a Fed, and I know what department he works for, but nothing else) are both awesome people that I enjoy hanging out with, but that has nothing to do what they do from 9-5. There is just so much more to people that is far more interesting most of the time.


----------



## TylerP42 (Oct 3, 2015)

Today when I was at breakfast the man who sat across from me wouldn't say anything or make eye contact with me. He'd give me a dirty look if I tried starting a conversation.


----------



## George K (Oct 3, 2015)

TylerP42 said:


> Today when I was at breakfast the man who sat across from me wouldn't say anything or make eye contact with me. He'd give me a dirty look if I tried starting a conversation.


Yeah, that gets awkward, doesn't it?

D4 and I sat across from a couple of ladies from India on our last trip. They were speaking Hindi, and basically ignored us. This went on for about 10 minutes. Me, being me, opened up and tried to engage them in conversation, and they warmed up to us immediately. They were DELIGHTFUL (both in their 40's, friends traveling together), and we had the most wonderful meal. We joked, laughed, drank wine and traded stories about our cities (DC for them). Never found out what they did, but who cares?

One of our best meals.


----------



## crabby_appleton1950 (Oct 3, 2015)

George K said:


> Me, being me, opened up and tried to engage them in conversation, and they warmed up to us immediately.


I find that true of Mexicans in my area who don't engage in a conversation with me until I begin one and then they become very friendly. I suspect they are used to feeling "_invisible_" around non-hispanics.


----------



## HARHBG (Oct 3, 2015)

What I find most annoying is being made to wait for a table when I have a 7:00P.M. reservaton for Dinner and half the Dining Car tables are sitting empty. I have mobility issues, find it gets very uncomfortable, actually gets painful if I have to stand for more than 10 minutes or so. There is no place to sit and wait for a table, Service People won't let you sit at an unused table to wait for a seat. .................Lots of room for improvement here, Amtrak.

That said, I've met some fascinating people in the Dining Car and enjoyed the company. Had a couple "not so great" encounters, but you get through it. If the situation ever was intolerable with a "Table Mate" i'd have no qualms or hesitation moving or doing whatever necessary to end any unpleasantness.

I'm paying for the entire service, beginning to end, so if it's not right I ask it made to be right. Bottom line, which some Amtrak people can't seem to wrap their minds around is that without passengers, no job, period. It really is in THEIR best interest (Amtrak employees) to take care of and service the needs of the fare-paying passengers, period.

I made my liviing in the Food Service Industry most of my life, owning numerious _popular, successful_ restaurants. Successful and popular because I never lost track of WHO was "Boss", ...... WHO actually paid all the bills and _allowed me _to succeed.

These Amtrak jobs pay well, VERY WELL, especially in the Food Service area, they pay far better than any private-sector Food Service job. They have a phenominal Benefits Package compared to their counter-parts in the private sector. There is no excuse for sloppy, mediocre service, poor quality preparation of food or any other sub-standard service. Any number of people would be so grateful to have such a well-paid, benefits included, secure LIVING-WAGE Food Service job. The "GOOD" Amtrak people realize this and perform accordingly. Unfortunatly, THE FEW lousy ones really do a terrible disservice to the many good ones and need to "move on"...................


----------



## neroden (Oct 3, 2015)

FormerOBS said:


> Neroden:
> 
> I can't agree with your assertion that Amtrak is "notoriously bad at dealing with any 'special needs'". There are some people in Amtrak who have shown that they need retraining, or better yet, a dope slap. But I truly believe the good employees vastly outnumber the bad.


Oh, I absolutely agree. I mean at the institutional level, entirely. They aren't getting "how to deal with special needs" training from the top; they aren't getting supervision and guidance. Even the good employees, who vastly outnumber the bad, are *personally playing it by ear* when helping to deal with special needs. They shouldn't have to.



Ryan said:


> I think he's talking at the institutional level, since it's seemingly unknowable if the particular thing he's allergic to is in any of the food served.
> 
> All of the good employees in the world can't be accommodating if they aren't provided with the tools to do so.


This is the obvious example. Some of the on-board employees promptly went and dug up the boxes. Others said that the boxes were destroyed before loading on the train (why would some trains do this and others not?!?) Nobody in the central office was willing to help at all.

But another example: when my fiancee needs mobility assistance through one of the less-than-fully-accessible stations, we've gotten wildly different responses depending on what station we're at, or even who we deal with in the same station. Most individuals are very helpful; some are not helpful at all; but even the helpful ones have *different procedures* from each other. There is no standardization. The bottom-level employees are on their own, playing it by ear, and seem to have little or no management support. A certain amount of autonomy is good, but for something like Amtrak it would be good to have more standardization.

Same thing happens with special seating requests (a friend of mine needs to be able to elevate her legs at night for medical reasons). Totally different responses depending on who she happens to talk to. Most are helpful, some are unhelpful, but even the helpful ones are inconsistent.


----------

